# KA24E mystery problem



## HondaH8tr (Jan 9, 2008)

OK, KA24E in 1990 Stanza. Friends car, up and started making severe noise from engine and stopped running. As I figured, seeing as KA24E's are plagued with timing chain issues, the engine had timing chain problems...the tensioner had gone ka-put, but chain did not jump yet. Here is the interesting problem...engine would not fire. Checked fuel..good. Checked Spark...found minor problem replaced cap/rotor all good now. Engine still wont run. Cant seem to get compression out of cylinders. Checked it with compression tool nothing in any of the cylinders...thought tester might be bad. put finger over spark plug holes got nothing, removed finger can feel air pushing out. Tried oil in the cylinders with compression tester again..nothing. Pulled head off, nothing out of the ordinary, cylinder walls look great. Pulled pan off(pain the a$$) nothing in pan (pieces of rings metal etc) everything looks good in lower end, even plasti-guaged and everything good. WHERE THE HELL DID THE COMPRESSION GO!!! Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since the motor made a severe noise, it sounds like the timing chain jumped several teeth and many valves got bent in the process. When the chain tensioner fails, it's pretty much a guarantee the chain will jump many teeth.

With many bent valves, there will be no compression in the cylinders.


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

Turn the head over. Turn the timing gear until #1 has both valves closed. Pour some gasoline into the combustion chamber. If the valves are bent, it will run through and come out the port. Repeat on the rest of the combustion chambers. Chances are you bent the intake valves. Can you see kiss marks on the piston tops?


----------

